# Currently at Harborside.



## emeryjre (Feb 7, 2018)

If anybody has a question I will do my best to answer.


----------



## elleny76 (Feb 8, 2018)

emeryjre said:


> If anybody has a question I will do my best to answer.


How is the weather?  How long is the walking distance to Atlantis? thanks


----------



## emeryjre (Feb 8, 2018)

The weather is very nice and is within the range I like.  High 60's at the coolest and low 80's for the highs.  Wind has been variable with anywhere from 5-15 MPH.

Atlantis is a huge piece of property so it is hard to say "How far to Atlantis".  It is a 10 minute walk through the Marina from the northeast edge of the Harborside property to get to the entrance of the Coral Towers.  From there it could be a 10 minute walk to the Beach Tower pools and Beaches.  Going in the other direction from the Coral Towers could be as long as 15 minutes to the Cove pools and Cove Beaches.

  The good news is that there are shuttles from Harborside that go to and from the various towers and cut the walking distance from Harborside.

  Highly recommend you go online and find a map of the Harborside Timeshare property.  Also go online and find a map of Atlantis and get a feel for how the towers are laid out and where the various attractions are in relation to the towers.

  It is a beautiful place and there are many options for pool types, live fish ponds and aquariums, and of course the water park and its attractions.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm curious about the new restaurants that have opened since I've been there.  Always like a review!  Like these 3 I just got an email about:


----------



## LisaH (Feb 8, 2018)

Love Atlantis! Can’t go to WSJ this year. Hope to go to Atlantis again.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 8, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> I'm curious about the new restaurants that have opened since I've been there.  Always like a review!  Like these 3 I just got an email about:
> 
> View attachment 5659


Thanks.  Going in May so will have To give them a try.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 8, 2018)

Interesting. Went to Mckenzie’s at Potters Cay during our last trip in Sep. Conch Salad was huge! Fried fish & lobster was delicious although lobster was a bit over cocked.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 8, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Interesting. Went to Mckenzie’s at Potters Cay during our last trip in Sep. Conch Salad was huge! Fried fish & lobster was delicious although lobster was a bit over cocked.


Lisa, do you rent a car when you go?


----------



## SandyPGravel (Feb 8, 2018)

LisaH said:


> Love Atlantis! Can’t go to WSJ this year. Hope to go to Atlantis again.



Us too!  Celebrating our 10th anniversary in November.  (My avatar is from our wedding on Cabbage beach.)


----------



## SandyPGravel (Feb 8, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> I'm curious about the new restaurants that have opened since I've been there.  Always like a review!  Like these 3 I just got an email about:
> 
> View attachment 5659



DH will want to check out the tap room!!


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 8, 2018)

GrayFal said:


> Thanks.  Going in May so will have To give them a try.



We'll be there 5/13 to 5/27.  We like being between the spring break and summer break crowds, even though some of the restaurants close.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 8, 2018)

GrayFal said:


> Lisa, do you rent a car when you go?



No. Just walk and cab. We walked over to Potters Cay when it’s still light, then took a cab back after dinner. Food was good and price reasonable, but the environment was a bit shaky. Would be great if we only need to walk over to Marina Village!


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 8, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> We'll be there 5/13 to 5/27.  We like being between the spring break and summer break crowds, even though some of the restaurants close.


5/2-9


----------



## LobsterHunter (Feb 8, 2018)

Lisa, we are going this summer, 1st time since the rollaway-bed policy change.  Is the resort saying anything about still allowing 5 in the 1br premium unit as some people have reported the sales people are saying?


----------



## emeryjre (Feb 8, 2018)

Heads up!!  Building 7 will be closing for rehab in Mid April.  Last building in the rehab process. 

Renting a car for a trip to the Bahamas can be a surprise.  The islands drive "British Style"  Opposite side of the road from the US

Our friends went to McKenzie's and said it was very similar menu to the original at Potter's Cay, but without the various characters or panhandlers.   They always have made a trip across the bridge to go to Potter's Cay, and they did not go this year after finding McKenzie's had opened an outlet at Marina Village. 

Frankie Gone Bananas is very much like the original restaurant at the Fish Fry.  Just saves a taxi ride over to the fish fry.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 8, 2018)

emeryjre said:


> Heads up!!  Building 7 will be closing for rehab in Mid April.  Last building in the rehab process.
> 
> Renting a car for a trip to the Bahamas can be a surprise.  The islands drive "British Style"  Opposite side of the road from the US
> 
> ...


Thank you. Appreciate you sharing the info.  
I know they did away with the roll away beds but hopeful they will still provide a pack and play crib.


----------



## emeryjre (Feb 8, 2018)

LobsterHunter said:


> Lisa, we are going this summer, 1st time since the rollaway-bed policy change.  Is the resort saying anything about still allowing 5 in the 1br premium unit as some people have reported the sales people are saying?


If you are an owner or renting from an owner, it is my belief that they will slip you 5 wristbands if you talk nicely to the people at the front desk.

They do not have roll away beds anymore so if you have 5 people coming, make plans for some type of portable bed, air mattress, or the like.

My belief is than no one in management here is happy about the change, but it came down from corporate so the rollaway beds are gone. But nobody from the front desk on up wants to spoil your vacation by trying to enforce a wrist band limit of 4 for an owner or owner's guest in the a 1 BR Premium villa.


----------



## Weimaraner (Feb 8, 2018)

My daughter and I did kayaking with the dolphins at Dolphin Cay this past summer. It was such a special moment since it was early in the morning and Atlantis property was so peaceful. The dolphins had fun with us and pushed our kayak around. I saw Kelly Ripa did yoga with the dolphins on alive with Kelly and Ryan and they were pretty playful then too. They showed an ice cream parlor in the Coral Tower I never saw before but plan to check out on next visit. They did a really nice job with the Coral renovations. We love Atlantis so much!


----------



## emeryjre (Feb 9, 2018)

Just went by McKenzie’s in Marina Village. Conch salad was very good but more expensive and smaller size. Only item on menu was Conch salad.  No seating and set up as a food stand and not a restaurant.

Leaving tomorrow.  What a beautiful area and sad to leave !


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 9, 2018)

emeryjre said:


> Just went by McKenzie’s in Marina Village. Conch salad was very good but more expensive and smaller size. Only item on menu was Conch salad.  No seating and set up as a food stand and not a restaurant.
> 
> Leaving tomorrow.  What a beautiful area and sad to leave !



That's weird - wasn't expecting that.  Thanks!


----------



## emeryjre (Feb 9, 2018)

I was astounded at Mckenzie’s and very disappointed. I was looking forward to shrimp.


----------



## emeryjre (Feb 9, 2018)

The Brew Pub was very busy and has outside seating.  I asked a couple of people what their opinion was  Got thumbs up


----------



## HeidingOut (Feb 16, 2018)

We went in November over Thanksgiving. I didn't find the food at Frankie's Goes Bananas all that great. We must have ordered the wrong items. My kids got the fish nuggets which was about the best thing we ordered as they were fresh and not frozen like here in the states. My husband split the Mahi Mahi. I wouldn't recommend it at all. It was VERY fishy and dry. That atmosphere was great. We sat outside and people watched listening to the band play at the restaurant down the way.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 16, 2018)

Much as I like to try new things,  Murray's will always be our go to place for comfort food.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Feb 22, 2018)

We are looking at renting a Harborside unit via RedWeek for this summer. If you rent through an owner at Harborside do you get full access to all Atlantis amenities without resort fees or other surcharges/upchrges?

Are you entitled to enroll in the meal plans and if yes, ha anybody done do or compared as against a la charge meals?


----------



## komosatp (Feb 22, 2018)

NYFLTRAVELER said:


> We are looking at renting a Harborside unit via RedWeek for this summer. If you rent through an owner at Harborside do you get full access to all Atlantis amenities without resort fees or other surcharges/upchrges?


Yes, full access to Atlantis without additional cost. The one thing you won't get by renting through an owner is internet access. That's part of Atlantis' $50/day 'resort fee'. Harborside owners (or renters from owners) don't pay the resort fee but if they want wifi they have to pay for it, something like $25 a day. You can prepay for 7 days or buy day by day.


NYFLTRAVELER said:


> Are you entitled to enroll in the meal plans and if yes, ha anybody done do or compared as against a la charge meals?


I think you can buy the meal plan, but it doesn't make financial sense. Its doesn't really offer any discount versus menu prices. And since you have a functional kitchenette at HRA, most people do breakfast in their
unit. The meal plan is priced as if you were going to eat a full breakfast buffet every single morning and a full three course meal every single night. If you take it easy just one meal of the week, you're usually better off paying ala carte.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 22, 2018)

komosatp said:


> I think you can buy the meal plan, but it doesn't make financial sense. Its doesn't really offer any discount versus menu prices. And since you have a functional kitchenette at HRA, most people do breakfast in their
> unit. The meal plan is priced as if you were going to eat a full breakfast buffet every single morning and a full three course meal every single night. If you take it easy just one meal of the week, you're usually better off paying ala carte.



That was exactly my opinion the one and only time we tried the meal plan.  By the end of the week I felt like a pig because we were eating so much more food than normal.  And every dinner is appetizer, entree, and dessert.  One of the restaurants on the plan was the place (Carmine's) that serves family style, meaning a couple gets enough food for 6.  You can't even take it back to your room to eat later because you're always stuffed and going to a different restaurant the next day anyway.  I couldn't handle it again.  Plus, it limits you to certain restaurants so there may be a few places you can't even go to.  So many nice restaurants there I want to be able to see them all.


----------



## elleny76 (Feb 23, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> Much as I like to try new things,  Murray's will always be our go to place for comfort food.


Where is Murray located? thanks


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## SandyPGravel (Nov 9, 2018)

Anyone currently or recently at Harborside.  We're arriving tomorrow.  (It snowed here today, so not soon enough)  

Anything new or exciting to report?  Any restaurant closures?  We need to pick someplace for our anniversary dinner.

Thanx, Gina


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 9, 2018)

Do you need a car for Harborside? Are there places to drive and see or do most people stay at the resort the entire time?


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 9, 2018)

NO WAY you need a car at Harborside!  The shuttles take you all over the Atlantis property, and if you want to go to Nassau there is a water taxi to the cruise ship area where all the shopping is, or you can just take a cab if you go to Arawak or other areas. The vast majority of your time will be spent right there at Atlantis - the place is HUGE!  I also suggest taking the resort van to the grocery store on Monday morning.  They give you an hour to shop, then bring you back.  I think they charge $8, which will be one of the cheapest things you get there!  Everything you buy has a 7.5% VAT, and for food they add a 17% gratuity (even counter service!).  For the most part, whatever you buy, add 25%.  The BAD thing about the Bahamas is the COST!  Harborside is probably our most favorite Vistana Resort,  but the food there is $$$$$


----------



## andysnovel (Nov 10, 2018)

I have been to Harborside three times during different times of the year, here is what I have learned.........
1) Make sure you look up Sandra's Taxi(family owned business, so friendly and nice), they are one of the cheapest taxis from the airport to Harborside and on the way to Harborside, for an additional fee, they will take you to a supermarket where the locals shop and there is also a liquor store right next to this supermarket, this way you are all stocked up with food and beverage at the beginning of your stay. They will also arrange a tour for you, you must do the Rum Factory and the Rum Cake Bakery, if you have little kids, they will love the local zoo, Ardastra Gardens, trained flamingos put on quite a show and the little kids love it and they have parrots that the kids feed etc.
2) When you check in, ask to make a reservation at Montagu Gardens Restaurant, which is located across the bridge, they will pick you up and when finished with dinner, take you back to Harborside, at no cost to you, free cab rides, the food is varied and delicious, seafood, steak and the prices are very reasonable and everyone is so friendly. This restaurant made the top ten local restaurants.
3) Murray's Deli/Restaurant, Carmine's are very good value for the buck, NY style deli food and NY style Italian Food, ample portions. Within a few blocks walk, Margaritaville has reasonably priced menu items and live music on the weekends. The Pointe Restaurant and Bar at Harborside.........other than breakfast, very reasonably priced and extremely convenient when you are tired and just want to hang at the resort, especially if you have kids or grandkids with you, their menu is family friendly, pizzas, chicken nuggets....hamburgers etc.....reasonably priced........make sure you visit Ben and Jerry's for their delicious icecream, within a few minutes walk in the little village next to our Harborside Resort or you take the shuttle bus, and get off at the first stop and walk into the village, live music there and many restaurants and shops...........Best Time of the year to visit.....Winter Time, Everything is open, all the attractions and rides and restaurants, if you go in the fall, I noticed all the cheaper restaurants are closed and some of the attractions are closed as well.......there was such excitement in the air in the winter months.........everything is going full tilt............

One more thing, if you have little kids with you, you must do the Dolphin Encounters, it is very pricey but worth it, my granddaughter had a blast, such a good time............


----------



## SeaDoc (Nov 14, 2018)

To have full access to all the slides at Atlantis make sure all the kid's height exceed 48" - they are very strict on this...


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 14, 2018)

> We are looking at renting a Harborside unit via RedWeek for this summer. If you rent through an owner at Harborside do you get full access to all Atlantis amenities without resort fees or other surcharges/upchrges?


 - YES



> Are you entitled to enroll in the meal plans and if yes, ha anybody done do or compared as against a la charge meals?


It's very expensive:  https://www.atlantisbahamas.com/dining/diningplans

You will have a kitchen - you can save some money by buying groceries.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Nov 26, 2018)

Back from Harborside, our last visit was in 2015.  *VAT is now 12%*.  I had read last year that "The Current" water ride at Atlantis had changed.  Such a disappointment.  That was one of my favorite rides at Atlantis.  Now it is barely more than a lazy river...and you have to get out and walk around to get back in.  More like a 3/4 lazy river!!  We snorkeled at the Cove Beach.  Saw a couple fish, water was nice, beach was nice.  We have always visited in November so the water is usually quite choppy.  The red flags were out by the Beach & Coral towers.  Saw people snorkeling in The Dig, that was new since our last visit.  During the day I noticed a lot more personnel asking to see your room key than I had in the past when walking around the resort.  We noticed a couple Stuart Cove boats in the Marina.  Asked about it.  Apparently Blue Adventures is owned by Stuart Cove so they keep a couple boats at Atlantis.  Prices for Blue Adventure are higher than for Stuart Cove.  We did the Shark Adventure Dive through Stuart Cove.  Really liked it.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 26, 2018)

In addition to the VAT, they also add a gratuity (I think 17%) to all food orders.  THIS INCLUDES take out and counter service, where you might not normally tip, along with table service.  There you go - just add 30% to any price you see for food.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 26, 2018)

Would 4 or 5 days be sufficient for this location? or is a full week needed?  e.g. a week at Disneyworld is needed because there is so much to see, but 4 - 5 Days for Disneyland is sufficient.  How does this resort compare?


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 26, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Would 4 or 5 days be sufficient for this location? or is a full week needed?  e.g. a week at Disneyworld is needed because there is so much to see, but 4 - 5 Days for Disneyland is sufficient.  How does this resort compare?


Coming from NY I find 5 days enough.  But it is a quick direct flight from NY.  All depends on your travel times.


----------



## andysnovel (Nov 27, 2018)

The last two trips to Harborside we did 6 nights, more than enough. 5 nights should be fine........especially if you want to keep the eating out expense down. If you are paying a lot for airfare and traveling a great distance, then try for at least 5 or 6 nights............


----------



## komosatp (Nov 27, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> *VAT is now 12%*.


I hate paying taxes just as much as the next guy, but a 12% VAT really isn't that far from typical in many tourist destinations.

For comparison, here are the various tourism sales tax rates you pay in the capital of the USA:

10% - Restaurant meals, liquor for consumption on the premises, and rental vehicles
18% - Parking motor vehicles in commercial lots
14.8% - Hotels (transient accommodations)
https://cfo.dc.gov/page/tax-rates-and-revenues-sales-and-use-taxes

And at the Greenbrier in West Virginia, you pay a 6% sales tax, a 3% occupancy tax, and 6.5% to its Historic Preservation Fund. 





SandyPGravel said:


> I had read last year that "The Current" water ride at Atlantis had changed.  Such a disappointment.  That was one of my favorite rides at Atlantis.  Now it is barely more than a lazy river...and you have to get out and walk around to get back in.  More like a 3/4 lazy river!!


Barely more than a lazy river??? What Happened??? Have they shut the waves off and/or closed the rapids parts of The Current???

The change from being able to ride continuously to having to exit and give up your tube was concerning to me at first, but I've found it really isn't that much of a hassle. I found it to be decent compromise in the interest of allowing guests to have a single place to wait to be certain of getting a tube in a timely fashion. As an annual visitor, I knew where to go to find the empty tubes, but I also know cruisers in particular often had to wait ridiculous amounts of time to get a tube.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Nov 27, 2018)

komosatp said:


> Barely more than a lazy river??? What Happened??? Have they shut the waves off and/or closed the rapids parts of The Current???



I liked the ride because when you got into the narrow section ("the current" after the power surge of water) big waves would propel you along.  You can see where the water line was before the ride changed, it is a huge difference.  Now, IMO, you barely float along.  I noticed that a lot fewer people were on this ride.  The section that was shut down had hundreds of tubes in the queue.  I used to float around the circuit a couple times, I didn't stay on the ride for hours, this time once around was enough.

As for the VAT, maybe the comparison prices you quoted are similar.  The prices were already high, then they added 7.5% VAT, then VAT was increased to 12% on top of the mandatory 17% gratuity.  It's probably because I don't live in a high cost major metropolitan area that I find the prices extreme.


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 27, 2018)

I'll be going in May for 5 nights. We like off season because the lines are shorter for all the slides.


----------



## komosatp (Nov 27, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> You can see where the water line was before the ride changed, it is a huge difference.  Now, IMO, you barely float along.


Did you ask anybody about the change you noticed? From your description, it sounds to me like the wave machine was down. In my annual visits over the past 10+ years, there have been times when the waves weren't on. And that sounds like what you experienced.

In my visit in April 2018, the waves were as big as they've ever been....my 7 year old son discovered the joy of getting dumped out of a tube when a big wave comes, and he's now a strong enough swimmer that I don't have a heart attack when he falls out.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 27, 2018)

We were there in May 2017 and although we had to get out at the end of the ride, the waves and current were just as big and rapid as I remembered from a few years back. Could the lack of big waves you experienced be just temporary?


----------



## SandyPGravel (Nov 27, 2018)

LisaH said:


> We were there in May 2017 and although we had to get out at the end of the ride, the waves and current were just as big and rapid as I remembered from a few years back. Could the lack of big waves you experienced be just temporary?



IDK if it is temporary, the employee(life guard) we talked to when we were going through the ride agreed that the ride used to have more water volume.  He pointed out the high point on the wall near his perch point.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Nov 27, 2018)

komosatp said:


> Did you ask anybody about the change you noticed? From your description, it sounds to me like the wave machine was down. In my annual visits over the past 10+ years, there have been times when the waves weren't on. And that sounds like what you experienced.
> 
> In my visit in April 2018, the waves were as big as they've ever been....my 7 year old son discovered the joy of getting dumped out of a tube when a big wave comes, and he's now a strong enough swimmer that I don't have a heart attack when he falls out.



Maybe that's the case.  The life guard didn't say it was temporary, just pointed out where the water used to go.  I hope that was the case, really used to be my favorite ride.


----------



## komosatp (Nov 27, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> Maybe that's the case.  The life guard didn't say it was temporary, just pointed out where the water used to go.  I hope that was the case, really used to be my favorite ride.


Slight tangent: I've always wondered when/how Atlantis will close the river system for maintenance. I wonder if it was designed to stay open while elements were replaced, or if they'll have to close it for an extended period (weeks or months). I don't think I've heard of an extended closure in the 11 years its been in operation (On my vacation in March 2007, the river system and power tower slides had just soft-opened a few days earlier). 

If you think about how many water pumps, wave generators, and water escalator machines they have been operating in that decade, you'd think there'd have to be times they close the entire thing to do heavy duty maintenance. In the 17 years I've been visiting Atlantis, I've seen every pool be closed and emptied for a re-surfacing, but haven't seen the same thing for the current.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 27, 2018)

I've seen the little Lazy River closed.  No doubt The Current will need to be resurfaced sooner or later.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks for the info on Harborside. It sounds like we can do everything at Atlantis in 5 days. 

Since we are flying from California we would spend at least a week to 10 days in the Caribbean. What do you suggest as a good next stop for 3 - 5 days? e.g. Miami, St John, Barbados, Aruba, or other?  I am asking in terms of ease transfer flight schedules and cost from Nassau.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 27, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for the info on Harborside. It sounds like we can do everything at Atlantis in 5 days.
> 
> Since we are flying from California we would spend at least a week to 10 days in the Caribbean. What do you suggest as a good next stop for 3 - 5 days? e.g. Miami, St John, Barbados, Aruba, or other?  I am asking in terms of ease transfer flight schedules and cost from Nassau.




If you want to spend time in the Caribbean,  try the Westin Lagunamar in Cancun. Lagunamar might be easier to find vacancies than other places like St John.  Plus, you will be on your way home to CA if you go west.   Nassau is not in the Caribbean Sea.


----------



## DannyTS (Nov 27, 2018)

komosatp said:


> Yes, full access to Atlantis without additional cost. The one thing you won't get by renting through an owner is internet access. That's part of Atlantis' $50/day 'resort fee'. Harborside owners (or renters from owners) don't pay the resort fee but if they want wifi they have to pay for it, something like $25 a day. You can prepay for 7 days or buy day by day.
> I think you can buy the meal plan, but it doesn't make financial sense. Its doesn't really offer any discount versus menu prices. And since you have a functional kitchenette at HRA, most people do breakfast in their
> unit. The meal plan is priced as if you were going to eat a full breakfast buffet every single morning and a full three course meal every single night. If you take it easy just one meal of the week, you're usually better off paying ala carte.


if you book with Staroptions, do you have to pay the $50/ day resort fee?


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 27, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks for the info on Harborside. It sounds like we can do everything at Atlantis in 5 days.
> 
> Since we are flying from California we would spend at least a week to 10 days in the Caribbean. What do you suggest as a good next stop for 3 - 5 days? e.g. Miami, St John, Barbados, Aruba, or other?  I am asking in terms of ease transfer flight schedules and cost from Nassau.



We are flying to Ft Lauderdale first and then taking Bahamas Air to Nassau two days later. We like it there and didn’t want to take a red eye to Nassau.


----------



## Henry M. (Nov 27, 2018)

The VAT in Germany is over 19%, and they are proud is is lower than places like Italy (22%) and Poland (23%). That is in top of about 50% income tax (including social security taxes).

http://www.gtai.de/GTAI/Navigation/...guide/The-tax-system/value-added-tax-vat.html


----------



## SandyPGravel (Nov 28, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> if you book with Staroptions, do you have to pay the $50/ day resort fee?



No resort fee, but be prepared that they will put a $100/day hold on your credit card when you check in.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 28, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> No resort fee, but be prepared that they will put a $100/day hold on your credit card when you check in.



So if you rent from an owner, you would be considered an owner with a guest cert. and would not have the internet resort fee and the Atlantis bands are included, correct?


----------



## SandyPGravel (Nov 28, 2018)

CalGalTraveler said:


> So if you rent from an owner, you would be considered an owner with a guest cert. and would not have the internet resort fee and the Atlantis bands are included, correct?



Correct.  (Although I have never done this.)


----------



## DannyTS (Nov 28, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> No resort fee, but be prepared that they will put a $100/day hold on your credit card when you check in.


so no internet fee either for staroption bookings?


----------



## SandyPGravel (Nov 28, 2018)

DannyTS said:


> so no internet fee either for staroption bookings?



Oh no, no internet.  Last I checked it was $25/day.  I didn't even bother checking this time.  Lots of restaurants have free wi-fi if you just need to check your email or FB.  Senor Frogs, Margaritaville, Dunkin Donuts.  Guess I should have said no mandatory resort fee.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 28, 2018)

Last time I was there the internet quality was terrible.  I complained and got a refund.  They said they would fix it, but nothing was ever done.  My advice is don't sign up for a long term commitment - try it for a day or two and see if you really want to pay for it.


----------



## andysnovel (Nov 28, 2018)

May I suggest flying back to Ft Lauderdale or Miami and then renting a car and going down to the Keys??? Key West is a blast and there are timeshares there, depending on the season you are traveling..........


----------



## okwiater (Nov 29, 2018)

Sea Six said:


> Last time I was there the internet quality was terrible.  I complained and got a refund.  They said they would fix it, but nothing was ever done.  My advice is don't sign up for a long term commitment - try it for a day or two and see if you really want to pay for it.



Also, there is no discount for the longer term packages. As such, even if you know you want it for the full duration, it still makes sense to sign up daily since you may not be using it at the moment when each 24-hour period expires. This results in a short period each day when you aren’t signed up, and in my experience reduces the number of packages needed by 1 or 2 days.


----------



## Free2Roam (Dec 11, 2018)

We're at Harborside now. The cost of internet is ridiculous. 

Our AT&T mobile plan has an International Day pass for $10/day per device... and it uses your regular data plan (ours is unlimited). So we're using my tablet as a Hotspot to get internet access for less than 1/2 of what's charged by the resort. My tablet Hotspot allows up to 10 devices to connect. There are 5 adults with us and everyone agreed to pitch in...so just $2/day per person. Much more reasonable! 

Sent from my TB-X704A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 12, 2018)

Free2Roam said:


> We're at Harborside now. The cost of internet is ridiculous.
> 
> Our AT&T mobile plan has an International Day pass for $10/day per device... and it uses your regular data plan (ours is unlimited). So we're using my tablet as a Hotspot to get internet access for less than 1/2 of what's charged by the resort. My tablet Hotspot allows up to 10 devices to connect. There are 5 adults with us and everyone agreed to pitch in...so just $2/day per person. Much more reasonable!
> 
> Sent from my TB-X704A using Tapatalk


Plus you're probably getting faster speeds.  When I was on the resort's internet, I could't even stream a video without constant buffering delays.  It was only good for e-mail and social media.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 12, 2018)

For basic internet, we go over to Anthony's Grill in the Paradise Island Shopping Plaza (across the street from Marina Village) during Happy Hour from 4-6PM. We enjoy their $9 calamari, shrimp, and wings, 1/2 price beer and cocktails, and their free wifi  to check up on all the news from home - and TUG!


----------

